
Fuchsia OS Armadillo preview - lossolo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7rRK4S9uk0
======
yohui
Another discussion thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14292651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14292651)

Article: [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/googles-fuchsia-
smar...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/googles-fuchsia-smartphone-
os-dumps-linux-has-a-wild-new-ui/)

Original source: [http://www.hotfixit.net/single-post/2017/05/03/How-to-
build-...](http://www.hotfixit.net/single-post/2017/05/03/How-to-build-
Armadillo)

